# ATiTool Keeps Crashing



## Valus (Feb 18, 2005)

Okay i just instaleld ATiTool and it just keeps crashing and i get errors.

I'm Running ATI's Latest 5.2cat.
Vid Card is a Saphire X800 XL PCI-E X16.

It also says it's an AGP card in Settings Overclock, when the card is in fact a PCI-E card.
for the mem Settings it's just all garbled text buncha squares and what not.
and if i mess with it to much it just crashes and hangs, i end up having to end task it.



Now i have an another system currently Running it with no problems

It's using Omegadrivers 5.1
and teh card is a 9800se Softmodedd to a 9800pro/xt with 8pipes.

i can overclock this card no prob and i don't have any issues at all with it


----------



## donmulle (Feb 19, 2005)

I have the same problem under the "mem" setting with my PowerColor 800 XL, I suspect ATI Tool isn't fully compatible with XL cards? There's no problem finding max mem/gpu though, getting 452 GPU and 524 MEM


----------



## Valus (Feb 20, 2005)

it doesn't find mine, it stops around where yours is at, and just hangs

should be about c/400 m/1000, bout it hangs and crash's at around c/425 m/425

mind it it's just the program crashing not the card or computer.

again my card is a

Saphire ATI, X800 XL PCI-E 16X 256MB Core about 400Mhz & mem about 1000Mhz.


----------

